# Lost option to reset App Connect...



## Chuck_IV (May 21, 2020)

So I had an issue with CarPlay earlier today(iphone 11 Pro Max) when it stopped being Carplay and the system started viewing my phone as a USB drive. So, as I have done before, I went to reset the App Connect in the Factory settings but it is now MISSING from the list. The option options I see there are All, Personalization, Lights, Assistance systems, Mirrors and wipers, Opening and Closing and Instrument Cluster. I used to have an option for App Connect(and possibly more but not sure).

I eventually got my phone working with Carplay again by disconnecting and coming back later but I still don't see the App Connect reset option. I reall yhave no idea why it is missing and how to get it back.


The only thing I can think of that maybe something went whacky when I used my OBDEleven to set a couple mods. I did the turn off engine auto restart, the more responsive throttle and the comfort blinkers from 3 to 4, which did require a reset of the lights. Otherwise no tinkering. Is there a place in OBDEleven that I can look to see if there is something turned off?

Any thoughts on why the App connect reset option would be missing and how I can get it back?

Thanks.


----------



## Chuck_IV (May 21, 2020)

Ok, I'm an idiot. 

I was pressing the CAR button, then the little gear icon and then into Factory Settings. It's not there. I should have pressed the SYSTEM button, under factory settings there, because that's where it is.

:banghead:


----------

